
Did Airbnb Kill the Mountain Town? - kawera
https://www.outsideonline.com/2198726/did-airbnb-kill-mountain-town?page=all
======
privong
There was lots of discussion on this article ~2 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14777898](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14777898)

~~~
kawera
Oh, I haven't seen that and now am unable to delete this post, sorry.

